# Happy New Year! What are you all doing?



## jpranch (Dec 31, 2014)

Wishing all of you a Happy, Healthy New Year! So how will you all spend your New Years Eve?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2014)

Normally we go up to Big Mountain ski resort for the torchlight parade and fireworks show but since it will be below 0 tonight we will be staying home with the 5 grandchildren all 10 and under. Probably watch the Lego movie for the umpteenth time and a couple of others while snacking on chocolate covered popcorn my wife makes.


----------



## steveray (Dec 31, 2014)

Spending my birthday at Dad's with just a few people....Nice quiet evening.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 31, 2014)

RodeoPatty & I will be at the Camplex Wyoming Center in Gillette. All bulls & bronc's!

View attachment 1119


View attachment 1120


View attachment 1119


View attachment 1120


/monthly_2014_12/10848977_426518317497854_521840887093801214_o.jpg.876498d50781afe8993e513aae7f761b.jpg

/monthly_2014_12/572953d4a4801_BampB.jpg.d16901b30421d565e56d1f8e64090bb5.jpg


----------



## Sifu (Dec 31, 2014)

doing my best to stay up until 10!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2014)

At home with my wifey, , most likely a movie marathon! Enjoy the frigid weather by being inside.......... 19 below this morning!

Happy New Year Y'all!


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 31, 2014)

sleeping I hope


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to all. We are staying home, nice quiet evening. We might make it to 10.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 1, 2015)

Cleaning out my office.  If I have not looked at it in a year, it's gone.............giving all the fire collector stuff to the guys......... Safety to all for 2015!!!!!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 2, 2015)

Spent 24 hours hosting a Clean and Sober in Sandy event --which provided a safe place for persons to hangout and fellowship with others who wanted to stay sober during the New Year Festivities before and after.  It was a real blessing to be part of, and even allowed the homeless to have a safe place to stay warm and fed during the sub-freezing night.

Looking forward to a great year ahead!


----------



## fireguy (Jan 3, 2015)

We took Max from a shopping mall to the Schnitz, where we attended the Oregon Symphony rendition of Beethoven's Ninth.  Great concert, but I still think James DePriest was a better conductor.

And the Max does not seem to have the collection of weird people as those found on a  Tri-Met bus.

We worked to and from, so it was a business trip.


----------

